# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Swollen injection site

## FullSizeMike

I took @ 1.5c's of a deca /Ent injection in the shoulder yesterday, and today it is swollen, warm, and itchig? Second injection of this cycle and no prob on the first one? Using a 1 inch rig. What gives?

----------


## JackBauer

i would definately watch it if it is red ad swollen... watch out for being warm to the touch.. you dont want to deal with an infection TRUST me... secondly 1.5 cc's is a lot to put in your delt..

----------


## FullSizeMike

It's a little warm. I would be surprised if it was infected. I use alcohol and new pins. I put a icy hot type patch on it last night to try to move some blood there, maybe shouldn't have done that. Any suggestions on what to do with this?

----------


## angelxterminator

1.5cc is a lot for the delt???

huh.... :What?:

----------


## FullSizeMike

I didn't have any problem before with the amount, so I don't know what the deal is? I am going to do delt work today, maybe it will work itself out.

----------


## angelxterminator

if there is a lump directly where you injected it, its red, sensitive, feels warm, etc. its probably an infection, and working it (your delts) isn't going to help...

Take a pen (or something a little more permanent...i.e. sharpie) and draw a fine line in a circle around where the swelling/redness is. Then check hours later and the next day and see if the redness and swelling has spread, or if its dissipating. If its spreading go to the hospital before it gets worse.

----------


## VWbug66

i just had a similar incident. except it was my quad. it swelled up pretty bad, stayed swollen and red for about 6 days.. it went away, and i ordered sum filtered cottonseed oil to cut my shots and the problem went away..came to figure my gear had a high ba concentration..if u want the site to get the sterile filtered oil, email me

----------


## inky-e

> I took @ 1.5c's of a deca/Ent injection in the shoulder yesterday, and today it is swollen, warm, and itchig? Second injection of this cycle and no prob on the first one? Using a 1 inch rig. What gives?


dude pretty much the same thing happens to me except i don't get the hot and itchy part.its always my left shoulder and it stays that way until the day before i get the next shot in the other arm.my right one doesn't really do that,i don't know why.i would definately make sure the site is super clean before hitting it,are you keeping the pin all the way in while administering?maybe too fast?do you massage it after the shot?

----------


## FullSizeMike

I think that I just pushed it too fast and got some serious allergic reation. It still itches and it's been a week. I already took another one and all is good.

----------


## Degsy

Use a longer pin and make sure you shoot it deep.

----------


## Degsy

> i just had a similar incident. except it was my quad. it swelled up pretty bad, stayed swollen and red for about 6 days.. it went away, and i ordered sum filtered cottonseed oil to cut my shots and the problem went away..came to figure my gear had a high ba concentration..if u want the site to get the sterile filtered oil, email me


Agreed.

----------


## number28

> if there is a lump directly where you injected it, its red, sensitive, feels warm, etc. its probably an infection, and working it (your delts) isn't going to help...
> 
> Take a pen (or something a little more permanent...i.e. sharpie) and draw a fine line in a circle around where the swelling/redness is. Then check hours later and the next day and see if the redness and swelling has spread, or if its dissipating. If its spreading go to the hospital before it gets worse.


i like that sharpie idea, good way to decide if doc visit is due.
op whats the latest?

----------


## number28

HAHA THATS TOO FUNNY LMAO!!!

His last post was almost 3 years ago...hes gone no updates

----------


## Erace18

Take a look around on the site. This seems to be a common problem with the most recent posts. Just a thought, but you may want to talk to the other members who are having the same side effects and see where they got their gear from (do it thru PM's as not to cause any problems). One thought, is if you guys ordered from the same supplier, you may be having similar side b/c of a "bad batch" or something like that. The pattern just seems too obvious to ignore. By no means am I a pro, but the last 3 posts I have clicked on have the same "red, itchy, warm, sore" injection site...just my $0.02. I give a lot of shots as a paramedic, and if I saw this pattern happening to my patients, I would def. consider this as a possible reason. 

Just a thought, I have ZERO evidence to back up my assumption, just a pattern that seems to be forming!!

----------


## sonson

defeintly get it checked out OP, i was real tempted to just ride it out, but it turned out to be a real gnarly infection. my skin is brown so it was kind of hard to tell if it really was red, but the doc said yea its an infection and its obviously spreading. didnt tell him i was using AAS, but i had gotten a flu shot in my deltoid. he then prescribed me some antibiotics. hopefully it will get better!

----------


## roadkill1

Hey, i'm new to this stuff, i've started using enantat, i'm only on my 3rd week, but the injection site started to get swollen today, it doesn't hurt, doesn't feel warm, but it's hard as a rock and if i touch it, or my clothes touch it' it gets itchy, feels the same way as a mosquito bite. now please remember that i got the shot last week on monday in my left side, and it startig swelling today. after 8 days. does it have to do with me getting sick (streptococcus infection btw) and taking prescription oral antibiotics for the last 2 days? is it a normal reaction? is it an allergic reaction? should i be concerned? i was told that the injection site would be swollen and i have to massage it... but after a whole week, c'mon? is there somthing i should know about enantat + (fenoximethyl)penicilin? do these two get along well or am i going to suffer?

----------


## TechnoHummer

Took my second shot on my left shoulder and the my third one is tomorrow, but the swelling still hasn't gone down. Should I continue anyways? (in a different area of course)

----------

